# Starter questions - grind / sluggish...



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

I have been having this issue where when I start the car, it will either:

a) turn right over quickly and start normally.
b) turn right over sluggishly and I will either let up on the key or it will get past this and then turn over quicker and start the engine.

I've been concerned about this wondering if it means the starter is having issues, and my reading suggests I really don't want to have to change it because it is a major pain.

Today it did something different. It grinded. I let up on the key, and then tried again and it started right up.

Any ideas or diagnosis here? Is it about to bad?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

Problem 'b' could be any number of things. But the fact that it grinded could mean the solenoid isn't disengaging properly. The only way to be sure is to remove the starter and have it tested at Autozone or any car store that has a DIGITAL starter/alternator check machine (many have the old analog...the digital is far more accurate). I know you don't want to hear that, but it is the only way to be sure it is the starter. And if you take it out, look at the teeth on the starter. If the edges look shaved/slanted and not 'pointy'/sharp, more than likely, the starter is dying.

Other things that could cause a sluggish start:
Bad battery connection.
Weak battery.
Incorrect ignition timing.
Faulty distributor.

pc


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for the info PapaCap. I just replaced the battery and it has a good connection although I don't know how good a connection the starter has.

When it grinded it didn't start the engine. I turned the key, heard the grind, stopped immediately. Waited a second, and it started up normally.

I'm not really looking forward to trying to change the starter on this model, it sounds like hell. I'll keep trying it and see how it goes. Is there any guess as to how long it will continue to start the car, or is it a total crapshoot? It is an automatic, so I'm guessing if the starter dies I will be unable to start it and have to have it towed home for repair in that event.

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

The grinding is (more than likely) the solenoid either not engaging or retracting properly. There is no set time on how much life is left in the starter. Everyone was saying putting a starter on my 90 Stanza was a PITA, but it really wasn't too bad. It just takes some forethought on how to approach it (and a swivel socket and long extension). One thing you can do is that if the starter hangs again and it refuses to start period, bang on the starter with a mallet a few times. This usually unbinds the starter, getting it to a point where the car will crank. Or if the 'grinding' becomes frequent...that is the solenoid nearing death. If it gets to either of these stages, then it is definitely time to replace the starter.

pc

Edited to add:
Also keep in mind that a rebuilt starter with a lifetime warranty runs about $100. A tow costs about $50. Something to think about


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

I think the grinding so far is when it tries to engage because I turn the key, it grinds, I stop, and I don't think the engine turned over at all. I'm going to keep a close eye on it and see how much it grinds...

Mine is an 86 stanza wagon, from what I've seen it involves removing exhaust or more to get it changed so I hope I don't have to do it. I'm going to take a look at it the next time I get the car off the ground just to see what it looks like.

Thanks for the help,

Alan


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

Ok, first after looking at it under the car, I can't imagine the stuff you would have to disassemble to change it. The Nissan dealership quoted me $376 for the labor to change it and $227 for a Nissan remanufactured starter with a warranty of 12K/12mo.

This week it has started about 10 times, with 1 failure. The failure is always the same, turn key, immediate grinding noise, I release the key, wait for it to stop, turn again, and it starts. I would think this issue would happen more on a cold engine, but as it turns out, it has happened twice in the Walgreens parking lot after about a 4 mile trip to get there. I would think a warmer engine might help/prevent the issue, but I guess not.

Sometimes my Nissan dealership sends out a 10% off service coupon which would drop the cost of changing it to around $540.

How long do you guys think I can ride this one out? If the grinding becomes a 1 in 10, 1 in 20 sort of proposition. I can live with paying to have it towed if it fails to start. I am more concerned about damage to the flywheel from the grinding...

Is there any way to add some oil or someting to it while on the car?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

Given the issue I am having (see message #6 above) is there any possibility that something I can work on like the ignition switch or wiring leading up to the starter solenoid could cause an issue like this? I don't mind spending $30 to replace the ignition switch even if it is only a 20% chance it might fix the issue instead of trying to replace the starter. What would be the symptom if the wire to the solenoid was on the edge of being good enough?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

alank2, there's no way around it...sounds like your starter is going bad. On my 90 Stanza, I pulled the passenger CV axle out (had to replace it anyway) when I replaced my starter. Made the job fairly easy. Then I removed the driver's side dirt-skirt in the fenderwell and used an extension to reach the starter bolts. It took some forethought, but it wasn't all that bad. Just look around to see what you can easily take off that may make starter removal an option.

pc

BTW-if the hot lead to the starter was 'going bad,' it just wouldn't start. It would be like a battery with dirty terminals. Except you'd have power, just no starter.


----------

